# "Application not found" DVD error on Vista



## jml-1175

I have tried searching several forums for a solution to my problem and have come up empty.  My DVD/RW drive mysteriously went from my F: drive to L: drive (last drive on computer) and is no longer accessable.  Double clicking the icon presents this message:

L:\

Application not found

Does not work, no matter what disc is in.  I have tried:
uninstalling drive thru device manager
have moved the cable to the next port on the mb (and enabling port thru bios)
update driver
access drive thru other software

I believe it is something to do with the software, the drive is not very old.  I really can't remember installing any software around the time it stopped working.  My standard DVD-ROM drive still works fine.  System is Dell XPS400 with Vista Premium.

Thank you for any help or suggestions!


----------



## PC eye

Bad drive would be the first thought there. Your mention of port suggests a sata not ide model ruling out having the jumper set wrong for the position on the ide ribbon cable. The fact that it is being seen as "L" shows it still being detected while not a working drive.


----------



## jml-1175

The drive in question is sata. My DVD-ROM is ide, though.  I guess I can go purchase a new one and see if it can access then.  Worst case scenario I have to return it, if they let me.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## PC eye

The other thing you could try by chance would be seeing if the cable and not the drive itself is bad. Try another one to see if you get anywhere then. If not it will be rma time.

One thiought be choose a different brand if you are able to see an exchange. Sometimes a vendor will get a bad lot in.


----------



## jml-1175

Tried switching the cable with another, still no good.  I will try to get a new drive tomorrow I guess.  I will post if it works or not.


----------



## PC eye

It stinks but what can you do. That was just a thought anyways in case you had the one rare bad data cable. It's far more of a common problem with the ide flat riboon or cheap round cables there since the sata type are generally more durable.


----------



## jml-1175

Just to update, I purchased a new DVDRW and it works.  However, the faulty drive "L:" is still on my computer.  Tried uninstalling thru device manager, still reappears at startup.  Makes me think that the drive may be good on a different computer..

Oh well, I have a burner again.  Thanks for the help!


----------

